# Pretty rare 68 Deluxe Schwinn Stingray



## vastingray (Jan 11, 2020)

Dated Dec 67 Campus green 3 speed with the super rare 36 spoke rear wheel only used for a couple weeks in late 67 because they ran out of  28 spoke wheels


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jan 12, 2020)

that's one rare piece... Beautiful Bike


----------



## vastingray (Jan 12, 2020)

mcmfw2 said:


> that's one rare piece... Beautiful Bike



Thanks Mark


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 12, 2020)

Wow! A rare beauty!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 12, 2020)

Had no idea about rear wheel story, how cool is that?


----------

